# Hx of drug abuse



## CS

Pt dx:  hx of substance abuse.  Under med hx it has cocaine, alcohol, opiod abuse (no use for 3 years - pt is being seen for eating d/o - substance abuse is secondary code).  The codes come to current drug abuse codes.  Is there a hx code for these that I can't find or is there a code that more accurately describes this?


----------



## britbrit852003

There is not a history of code but there are codes for in remission so you would just use those codes to indicate that the patient is now in remission.

EX: 305.63-Nondependent cocaine abuse, in remission  
305.53 Nondependent opioid abuse, in remission 
305.03 Nondependent alcohol abuse, in remission

304.03    Opioid type dependence, in remission  
304.23    Cocaine dependence, in remission  
303.93    Other and unspecified alcohol dependence, in remission


----------

